#  > GELUID FORA >  > RECORDING & BROADCAST FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Hoe werkt een studio?

## Rikvanderploeg

----------

----------


## disckiller

[FONT=Verdana]Tja, ik zal even een poging wagen.
Als allereerst wil ik er even bij zeggen dat wij bezig zijn als een beginnende studio voor onze eigen band dus veel ervaring heb ik er niet mee.
Ik zal trachten onze werkwijze te beschrijven, helemaal correct zal dit niet zijn aangezien wij nog in de experiment fase zitten aangezien onze apparatuur een maand of 2 oud is.

Wij maken gebruik van een 10 sporen harddisk recorder dus digitaal.

Als allereerst maken wij gebruik van een keyboard voor wat achtergrond geluid, dit kunnen wij als midi opslaan in het keyboard zelf, opnemen via usb op onze 1e computer 1gh , 256mb ram en dan effecten via de computer hier aan geven of we sturen het geluid rechtstreeks naar onze recorder.

De instrumenten en zang sturen wij met de evt tussen komst van effect apparaten rechtstreeks naar de recorder.

Voor de drum maken gebruik van een mengpaneel (helaas moeten we het mengpaneel nu nog huren aangezien wij er nog geen een zelf hebben) om de drum te mixen als voor dit opgenomen wordt, een drumstel heeft namelijk 5 tot 8 microfoons nodig en wij kunnen maar 2 sporen te gelijk opnemen. 

Als alles in de recorder op een spoor staat dan gaan we daar me mixen en effecten aan geven.
Evt kunnen wij de 10 sporen afmixen en dit weer wegzetten op een spoor en dan nog eens 9 sporen opnemen ezv. ezv, enkel word elke keer dat we dit doen de kwaliteit wel minder.
Als we alles afgemix hebben zetten we alles op een spoor en spelen het spoor een paar keer af evt kunnen we de mix dan nog weg gooien en het op nieuw afmixen.
Aan het master spoor kunnen we evt ook nog effecten toevoegen.
Als de master dan goed is spelen we deze af en nemen deze op via een glasvezel kabel, je weet wel z'n dts kabel van een dvd speler op de 2e pc 3,2gh, 1gb ram.
Met deze pc kunnen we er evt nog effecten aan geven, met deze pc branden we dan uiteindelijk de song op cd.[/FONT]

----------


## disckiller

Nou ja, voor als nog hebben we nog geen sporen te kort.
1 drum
2 gitaar
3 gitaar
4 basgitaar
5 zang
6 t/m 10 is voor div instrumenten gemaakt met het keyboard of en zang stem extra.

Het lastige is enkel dat de drum gemixt moet worden tijdens het opnemen om dat we geen 8 sporen drum te gelijk op kunnen nemen en dan de drum kunnen masteren en op een spoor kunnen zetten.
Tja, een recorder met meer ingangen en sporen zal wel leuk zijn, maar nodig is het ook niet echt en je betaald al gouw 1300 euro meer voor een z'n recorder.

----------


## frederic

> Nou ja, voor als nog hebben we nog geen sporen te kort.
> 1 drum
> 2 gitaar
> 3 gitaar
> 4 basgitaar
> 5 zang
> 6 t/m 10 is voor div instrumenten gemaakt met het keyboard of en zang stem extra.
> 
> Het lastige is enkel dat de drum gemixt moet worden tijdens het opnemen om dat we geen 8 sporen drum te gelijk op kunnen nemen en dan de drum kunnen masteren en op een spoor kunnen zetten.
> Tja, een recorder met meer ingangen en sporen zal wel leuk zijn, maar nodig is het ook niet echt en je betaald al gouw 1300 euro meer voor een z'n recorder.



Alesis HD24 1100

----------


## disckiller

Nu is die alesis 24hd toch een heel ander ding, ja ik zeg het eigelijk ook verkeerd, wij hebben geen recorder maar een workstation.
Alesis 24hd http://www.studiodedijk.nl/images/hd24large.jpg

Onze workstation de Boss br 1180hd http://www.raceline.nl/alektro/verhuu8.jpg

De roland vs2000cd die wij evt zullen gebruiken als we op meer sporen over gaan, maar verlopig moeten we ons geld gebruiken om wat anderen dingen te kopen.
http://www.studiodedijk.nl/images/vs2000cd.jpg

----------


## emiel-r

Als je meer wilt weten over studiotechnologie is er ook kvraudio.com

----------


## Ibvee

@ disckiller: 
Persoonlijk, als ik jou studio zo bekijk was het voor jullie vanaf het begin al handiger en goedkoper geweest als je alles met de computer zou doen. Veel meer mogelijkheden. Kijk maar eens naar m-audio, kleine handige kastjes die protools m-powered ondersteunen, en midi. Met een super el-cheapo keyboard zou je dus al achtergrondgeluidjes kunnen maken wat jullie willen. Het is heel handig uit te breidden, en de mogelijkheden met de computer zijn bijna oneindig.

Maargoed, om even on-toppic te blijven. Er zijn duizenden manieren om op te nemen, maar het meest *standaard* is:
Er staat een mengtafel die kwa basis niet zoveel afwijkt van een live tafel, alleen soms enorm veel handige mogelijkheden heeft, met als essentieele punt dat ie zoiezo op een groot deel van de kanalen 'direct-outs' heeft, en 'inserts', en verder op bijna elk kanaal dubbele voorversterkers. Elke microfoon of (di met) instrument krijgt een eigen kanaal met 'direct-out'. Aan die 'direct-out' zit een kanaal van de multitrack-recorder aangesloten, dit is een recorder die meerdere kanalen tegelijk kan opnemen en afspelen. Op die manier krijgt ieder kanaal op de mengtafel dus een eigen kanaal op de recorder. Deze recorder kan anoloog zijn (op band dus, dat betekend hoge kwaliteit maar weinig edit-mogelijkheden) of digitaal (dat betekend meestal lagere kwaliteit, maar icm een computer heel veel edit mogelijkheden). Meestal komen de uitgangen van die recorder weer terug op dezelfde kanalen van de mengtafel, maar nu op de andere voorversterkers. De mengtafel heeft aan de main-out dan een master-recorder hangen, die het totaal opneemt.
Je kunt op deze manier een band in totaal in 1 keer opnemen, of bijvoorbeeld eerst de basis, die je dan weer afspeelt op de koptelefoon van de andere muzikanten, die vervolgens hun eigen partij aan de hand van die basis in kunnen spelen. Als je al die 'ruwe' tracks uiteindelijk in je recorder hebt kun je gaan editten, dingen repareren die fout zijn gegaan. Die bijgewerkte tracks speel je weer af, nu komen ze allemaal weer op de mengtafel terug op hun eigen kanaal. Nu kun je rustig een mix op gaan zetten, effecten toevoegen en eq-en zonder dat er iets aan de basis veranderd. De meeste grotere mixers hebben ook automatisering, wat betekend dat je je mix fader voor fader aan de computer kunt voordoen, die het vervolgens nadoet (soms zie je op hele stoere tafels ook wel eens dat de faders dan echt bewegen, maar volgens veel professionals is dat vaak niet eens handig, en die gebruiken alleen het computerscherm om te zien hoe de faders bewegen, dit werkt met VCA faders in de tafel dan). Als je uiteindelijk de mix af hebt speel je de totale mix nog 1x af, en neem je die voor de laatste keer op op de master recorder (anoloog op band, of digitaal meestal op DAT). Dit totaaltje gaat dan meestal naar een 'mastering-studio', waar een andere (gespecialiseerde) technicus de opname mastered, wat betekend dat er nog foutjes worden gerepareerd, de boel een laatste dynamiek en eq aanpassing krijgt zodat het allemaal nog beter klinkt, er soms nog extra stereo effecten aan toe worden gevoegd, fade-in en fade-outs worden gemaakt (als dat nog niet in de gewone studio is gedaan), en alle tracks op elkaar worden afgestemd. 
Dan ist cd'tje af.

*er kunnen foutjes in geslopen zijn

----------


## emiel-r

wat die omzetting en vervorming heb je gelijk. Het hangt af van de kwaliteit van de converters hoe erg die vervorming is. waarschijnljiikk valt het wel mee en na enkele keren slechts meetbaar en nog niet hoorbaar.

direct outs moeten wel degelijk pre fade zijn. en post gain. de reden hiervan is dat je met het gainen elk instrument zo hard mogelijk op kan nemen en dus minder ruis. Het is dan de bedoeling dat je later pas gaat uitmixen met de nog onge'eq'de signalen. anders zou het in een keer goed moeten gaan namelijk. tijdens de opname maak je een tijdelijke mix met je mengpaneel die de bandleden horen en nodig hebben op dat moment. of bij live > het publiek.

wat ik zou doen als de opnames er zijn is lekker in het digitale domein blijven mixen en eq-en en editten en dan alleen naar analoog gaan als je perse die ene eq of dat ene effect wilt gebruiken. Voor de rest zijn er massa's goeie commerciele & freeware plugins geschreven (ook slechte) kijk maar eens rond op eerder genoemde link.

veel psier!!

----------


## Ibvee

> Als je bijvoorbeeld een interface met pc of een HD-recorder gebruikt (beide digitale apparatuur) dan moet je signaal (direct out) van je mengtafel omgezet worden van analoog naar digitaal. Lijkt me niet een probleem met A/D converters, maar wanneer dit signaal uit je interface of HD-recorder komt moet het weer van digitaal naar analoog omgezet worden. Als je dus een paar keer het signaal door je computer of HD-recorder naar je mengtafel (en andersom uiteraard) laat gaan om de nodige bewerkingen uit te voeren, is je signaal al aardig vervormd naar mijn weten door het steeds omzetten van analoog naar digitaal. Hoe zit dit precies?



Je neemt een signaal vrijwel nooit voor de 2e keer op. Je neemt het 1x op, dan heb je de ruwe track, die edit je op de band, of in de computer, die komt er dus niet uit! Effecten, eq's worden allemaal ingesteld op de mengtafel waar elke keer weer het ruwe materiaal op wordt afgespeeld.





> En je direct out van je mengtafel moet post-fade zijn anders hebben de EQ en de faders geen invloed op het signaal. Toch zie ik dat bij de meeste live-mengtafels de direct outs pre-fade? Hoe zit dit?



- je neemt ruwe tracks vrijwel nooit met eq'ing op, dat doe je pas bij het afmixen
- op live mixers zijn de direct-outs pre fader, meestal worden deze namelijk voor opname gebruikt, en dan wil je de ruwe tracks hebben, niet rare onregelmatige tracks omdat ze mee zijn geschoven met de zaalmix. Dat moet je anders in de studio allemaal weer gaan repareren.
- Studio mixers hebben meestal dubbele faders, 1 voor de afluistering, en 1 voor de opname. Je kan dan ook kiezen waar je de eq tussen wilt, de afluistering of de opname (in geval van het 'recorden' dan, afmixen wordt de tafel weer andersom gebruikt). Als je dus kiest om de eq tussen de afluistering te zetten, kan je al een klein btje een eq maken om een indruk te krijgen of de track strax goed bruikbaar is, en kan je die track ook al inmixen in de tracks die je al opgenomen hebt. Met de andere fader kan je dan het opname niveau bepalen, die track heeft dan dus geen eq, en wordt dus helemaal ruw opgenomen zodat je er later nog alle kanten mee op kan.

----------


## Ibvee

> Toch snap ik nog niet waarom die direct out pre-fade moet zijn. I.i.g. is het me duidelijk dat de gian post-fade is want anders krijg allemaal vreemde signaal sterktes binnen. Maar als de band speelt en je krijgt bijvoorbeeld het basdrum signaal binnen op kanaal 1. Dan gain je het signaal, maar dan blijf je nog van de eq en de filters af. Je stuurt het signaal naar de hoofdtelefoons van de muziekanten via de auxen en met de fader bepaal je hoe hard het signaal op je interface of HD-recorder komt. Of is dit niet de manier? Je krijgt dan een onbewerkt signaal binnen maar als je het signaal terug stuurt naar je mengtafel dan kun je met de eq en effecten (op insterts of auxen) prutsen. Dit kan niet als je mengtafel een direct out met post-fade heeft. Of moet je dan tijdens het mixen de jumper van je direct out op pre-fade zetten? Lijkt me veel werk om telkens na een opname sessie je mengtafel open te schroeven.



Dit leg ik dus uit in de vorige post, maar wat je even in je achterhoofd moet houden, is dat er nogal wat verschil zit tussen studio en live mengtafels. Zoiezo bepaal je het opnameniveau op een studiotafel dus meestal met een fader, en anders hoef je dus niet bij de jumpers, daar zit op studiotafels dan gewoon een knopje voor. Ook worden er meestal voor de koptelefoons van de band maar 1 mix gemaakt, en in de wat luxere studio's heeft iedere muzikant of paar muzikanten een eigen soort 'mini mixertje' zodat ze zelf een eigen mix kunnen maken. Auxen worden voornamelijk voor effecten gebruikt.

Verder hoeft er voor de betere bands meestal weinig ge-edit te worden in de computer, omdat ze minder foutjes maken enz. en is het voordeel van de computer dat je VST plugins kan gebruiken, randapparatuur in softwarevorm, wat een heleboel mogelijkheden geeft, omdat je geen gigantische effecten racken meer nodig hebt.

----------


## showband

zonder een basis eq en dergelijke opnemen komt uit de tijd van ' fix it in de mix' .
Gewoon in een keer een goede basis sound op harddisk zetten en daarna met zo min mogelijk knutselen naar elkaar toe trekken tijdens het afmixen. Dat is aanmerkelijk sneller. En zelfs een goedkope analoge mixer zijn tweebandige toonregeling zal vaak aanmerkelijk beter klinken dan 3/4 van de digitale in-kanaal eq van workstations en softwarepaketten. (Die zijn meestal low power omdat er zo veel van tegelijk moeten kunnen draaien)

Kortom, ik ben het helemaal niet eens met 'recht opnemen zonder EQ en later afmixen' praktijken. Dat is voor techneuten en niet voor mensen die muziek maken. Als een microfoon onaangenaam veel hoog heeft dan hoef je echt niet te wachten tot het afmixen. EQ per kanaal is nuttig.

----------


## Ibvee

> zonder een basis eq en dergelijke opnemen komt uit de tijd van ' fix it in de mix' .
> Gewoon in een keer een goede basis sound op harddisk zetten en daarna met zo min mogelijk knutselen naar elkaar toe trekken tijdens het afmixen. Dat is aanmerkelijk sneller. En zelfs een goedkope analoge mixer zijn tweebandige toonregeling zal vaak aanmerkelijk beter klinken dan 3/4 van de digitale in-kanaal eq van workstations en softwarepaketten. (Die zijn meestal low power omdat er zo veel van tegelijk moeten kunnen draaien)



 Ik ben het met je eens dat als je de mogelijkheid hebt, je beter geen digitale eq kan gebruiken. Tenzij je bijzonder speciale plugins hebt die gewoon beter passen/klinken dan die van je console.




> Kortom, ik ben het helemaal niet eens met 'recht opnemen zonder EQ en later afmixen' praktijken. Dat is voor techneuten en niet voor mensen die muziek maken. Als een microfoon onaangenaam veel hoog heeft dan hoef je echt niet te wachten tot het afmixen. EQ per kanaal is nuttig.



Ik vind het handiger om op safe te spelen. De console die ik meestal gebruikt heeft de mogelijkheid om de eq te switchen tussen de monitoring en de recording. Bij het opnemen heb ik de eq op de monitoring staan, en schuif ik het bij zodat het netjes ligt. Ik laat em vervolgens zo staan, en bij het afmixen switch je, en zet je em op de playback waardoor het signaal exact hetzelfde ge-eq-ed wordt, maar omdat ik dan meer tijd heb kan ik het nog iets fijner doen, of misschien zelfs helemaal anders. Het enige verschil is dat je de mogelijkheid hebt om er nog iets compleet anders mee te doen, omdat je de ruwe track hebt, verder hoor je exact hetzelfde. Ik snap niet wat dit met technicus of muzikant zijn te maken heeft, ik ben beide, maar dit vind ik het lekkerst werken.

Verder heeft Tl-audio net een vrij 'basic' console gemaakt die toch wat groter is, en ook een handleiding daarvan op hun site staan. Een van de vele, maar probeer maar eens op www.tlaudio.co.uk . 
Voor de grote jongens, kijk op o.a. www.ams-neve.com en www.solid-state-logic.com voor digitaal op www.digidesign.com , dit zijn een beetje de standaarden, maar absoluut niet de enige.

Tenzij je hele dure plugins hebt klinkt een anologe toonregeling meestal beter.
Veel fabrikanten brengen hun apparatuur ook uit als plugin, omdat de losse dingen vaak analoog zijn klinken die meestal toch beter, als ze digitaal zijn is er weinig verschil. Behalve dat de plugin resources van je computer eet, dat je em niet zomaar ergens anders los kan gaan gebruiken, en verkoop brengt niet zoveel op. Voordeel is dat het minder kost.

----------


## showband

> En ik blijf doorvragen: Dus analoge externe fx-apparatuur klinken dus aanzienlijk beter dan VTS-plug-ins? En de analoge toonregeling op een mengtafel klinkt die ook beter dan de digitale versie? Of roep ik nu een oneindige discussie op?



Digitale EQ hoeft niet slechter te klinken dan analoge. Echter als je tientallen kanalen 4-bands volparametrische EQ's in een pentium drie pc onder logic/cubase wil laten draaien? Dan moet er iets minder geavanceerd tewerk gegaan worden. Voor de mééste eq's in computers zal je met een goede eq in een simpel (in mijn geval mackie) mixertje al betere resultaten krijgen. Hoorbaar warmer en 'muzikaler'

Ik heb juist voor compressors en EQ een UAD kaart in mijn pc toegevoegd. Zelfs in een separate processor kan ik maar drie _goede_ digitale EQ's tegelijk laten draaien. (pultec simulaties).

Zolang je financieel/apparatuurtechnisch in een normale wereld werkt zal gewoon direct goed opnemen het geluidsbeeld aanzienlijk verbeteren.

----------


## emiel-r

Volgens mij moet jij gewoon creatief worden, want voor sommige dingen is geen standaard manier >> bijvoorbeeld >>





> Neem je een gitaarpartij waar een delay in moet komen op met delay van de gitarist zijn effecten of voeg je die pas toe wanneer de partijen al zijn opgenomen.



Kan dus beide, een gitarist die zelf een pedaaltje heeft neem je natuurlijk direct op, want dat hoort bij zijn instrument, na de opnames wordt het een andere creatief proces, snappie? 

Verder denk ik als ik je vragen zo lees, dat je je maar eens moet verdiepen in de stof, want ik weet zeker dat A) je meer voorkennis nodig hebt om deze antwoorden goed te begrijpen en B) de antwoorden meer vragen bij je zullen oproepen.

Een hele goeie site waar ik zelf met plezier het eea gelezen hebt en waar heel goed uitgelegd wordt is: http://www.popschoolmaastricht.nl. Ik denk dat als je daar het een en ander gaat lezen je al snel vanalles gaat begrijpen.

Veel plezier!

----------


## emiel-r

ohja en analoge effectapparatuur klinken helemaal niet altijd aanzienlijk beter dan vst plugins, soms zelf helemaal niet. Soms wel, bij dure, soms bij dure ook niet, soms een beetje, soms ligt het eraan welke, dan ligt het er weer aan waarvoor je iets gebruikt, dan heb je het niet over goed of slecht maar over hoe iets klinkt? daar al eens aan gedacht? in termen van verschillende klanken?

Ik hoop door hier flink verwarring te scheppen jou toch te voorzien van een sluitend antwoord over de kwestie externe hardware/vst

al wat het alleen maar om het feit dat het toch vaak alleen om digitale algoritmes gaat en of ze nou in een kastje zitten of in een plugin maakt niks uit, ze worden toch niet meer 'zuinig' geschreven, want computers zijn meer dan krachtig genoeg dezer tijd. en wat analoge effectapparatuur betreft, AD/DA conversie is allang goed genoeg anno 2006, dus dat verschil is ook geen punt meer.

Zo, hiermee deze onzinnige discussie voorgoed de wereld uit hoop ik  :Wink:  

dat wou ik nog even zeggen >>> viel SpaB!

(Ohja, de beste reverbs zijn trouwens gewoon digitaal hoor  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: )

----------


## Ibvee

> want computers zijn meer dan krachtig genoeg dezer tijd.



Tot een beperkte hoeveelheid van dat soort zwaardere plugins, als jij computers effecten laat bereken zoals de lexicon 960L dat kan, dat is al vrijwel een computer op zichzelf.. 



> AD/DA conversie is allang goed genoeg anno 2006, dus dat verschil is ook geen punt meer.



 En toch zijn er nog altijd technici, zelfs (of juist) van de allergrootste bands die stug alles analoog doen. 



> (Ohja, de beste reverbs zijn trouwens gewoon digitaal hoor  )



 Er zijn genoeg studio's die nog een gigantische bak van een analoge reverb hebben staan (als het al geen aparte ruimte is), en dat soort technici willen ze meestal ook gebruiken dan. Digitale galmpjes kunnen gigantisch goed klinken, maar het strijdpuntje blijft, voordeel is natuurlijk dat ze zo veelzijdig zijn. 



> Zo, hiermee deze onzinnige discussie voorgoed de wereld uit hoop ik



ik zou zeggen, begin er niet aan  :Wink:  lukt je nooit!

----------


## showband

> al wat het alleen maar om het feit dat het toch vaak alleen om digitale algoritmes gaat en of ze nou in een kastje zitten of in een plugin maakt niks uit, ze worden toch niet meer 'zuinig' geschreven, want computers zijn meer dan krachtig genoeg dezer tijd. en wat analoge effectapparatuur betreft, AD/DA conversie is allang goed genoeg anno 2006, dus dat verschil is ook geen punt meer.
> 
> Zo, hiermee deze onzinnige discussie voorgoed de wereld uit hoop ik  
> 
> dat wou ik nog even zeggen >>> viel SpaB!
> 
> (Ohja, de beste reverbs zijn trouwens gewoon digitaal hoor  )



Ik denk dat je gewoon in de studio de methode moet nemen die je oren zeggen. Een veergalm op een gitaarversterker klinkt bij zware distortion 'echt beter dan een digitale. Al is het maar omdat het ding meetrilt met de versterkerkast zelf en zo een integraal deel van het instrument is geworden. Er is simpelweg nog geen enkele electronische galm die dit kan. punt uit. discussie weer de wereld in  :Wink:  

Als je het nooit hebt geprobeert moet je het maar eens doen. :
Zet op alle tracks in je computer een EQ aan. En voeg net zo lang sporen toe tot je PC/aple aan zijn max zit.
Disable dan de EQ's in je sequencer/workstation en zet plugin EQ's aan. Als je computer dan dezelfde trackcount houd? Dan heeft Emiel-r niet uit zijn nek gepraat. Persoonlijk garandeer ik je dat de plugin-eq's zwaardere algoritmes zullen gebruiken dan de ' vaste'  uit logic/cubase/workstation. En dat het voor je computer wel uit gaat maken.

Je kan met drie TC-galmen een cpu load genereren die vergelijkbaar is met 18 sporen compressie en eq. En JUIST nu beginnen alle effect-fabrikanten hun nieuwe effecten van USB/firewire connectors te voorzien omdat je dan galm kan gebruiken zonder je computer te overbelasten.

Er is meer wat digitaal kan verpesten dan ad/da conversie. Een keten met drie digitale effectkastjes achter elkaar zetten zonder tijdcode synchronisatie maakt dat het major kan zuigen. Dan zijn drie butgetanaloge effecten echt te prefereren. Hoeveel normale band/butgetstudio's ken jij die met een moederklok werken voor hun digitale apparaten? Laten wij de discussie op deze site aub houden over de werkelijke wereld en niet over dat-zou-niets-uit-moeten-maken verhalen.  :Cool:

----------


## Mathijs

Er wordt helaas weer een hoop onzin, maar ook zeer nuttige dingen gezegt.
Een aantal punten (die ook al eerder zijn genoemt):


- Een direct out hoeft niet pre of post fader te zijn, dit hangt af van de toepassing. In een live situatie wil je alles clean, zodat je niet het EQen en faden van het FOH mixen hoort in de opnamen. In een studio situatie wil je alles post EQ en post fader, zodat je je niveau goed kan instellen en al het een en ander kan bij schroeven tijdens de opname.
Alle studio mixers hebben tape send en tape returns. Deze tape returns komen terug om een tweede rij faders of pot meters, Zodat je tijdens een opname, altijd het signaal kunt afluisteren, wat uit je recorder komt (mocht er iets fout gaan, dan hoor je dat en kan je meteen stoppen). 
Deze ingangen kan je altijd "flippen". Tijdens het mixen kan je met deze knop de tape returns naar je hoofd faders routen.

- Elke microfoon heeft zijn eigen toepassing. Een condensator hoeft dus niet persee beter te zijn dat een dynamische. De een voor direct geluid, de ander voor algemeen geluid. De een voor sprankelent top hoog, de ander voor een stevige atack. 

- Een snare kan zoveel microfoons hebben als jij wil. Mijn ervaring is dat drie microfoons erg mooi is. Een dynamische en condensator op top (beta 57 en KM140) en een condensator op bottom (km140). De dynamische voor de harde klappen, de condensator voor de rim schots, bruschen etc.

- Als een gitarit zelf effecten mee heeft is het altijd aan te raden om deze op te nemen. Hij kent het nummer, hij weet hoe hij het wil laten klinken. (uiteraard mits hij goede apparatuur heeft). Wat echte wel slim is, is om ook een clean signaal op te nemen, (DI doet weer wonderen). dit signaal kan je altijd nog door een gitaar versterker of modeler routen.


- Een microfoon in het midden van een gitaar speaker zetten is dus niet echt een succes. Hiermee krijg je verschrillijk veel hoog en weinig body. 

- Er wordt alleen gepraat over VST plug-ins. VST is maar een protocol. Er zijn, Rtas, TDM, Audio Units, Direct X, etc etc etc. Allemaal soorten plug-ins die over verschillende systemen werken. 
Hier zitten echter wel grote verschillen tussen. VST en Direct X zijn bijvoorbeeld Opensouche systemen. Een Protools systeem werkt met Rtas. Deze plug-ins worden door digidesign gescreent en zullen in princype dus aan redelijke eisen voldoen. Bij VST, zal 8 op de 10 plug-ins niet klinken. Alles heeft echter zijn toepassing  :Smile: 

- Hardware of software hoeft niet persee een kwaliteits verschil te hebben. Een PCM 90 zal het zelfde klinken als zijn plug-in versie. Een Urei 1176 zal echter in het echt toch even iets beter klinken dan zijn plug-in copy.
Een analoge EQ, voegt het een en ander toe (fase, bandpass riples, etc) een digitale EQ probeert dit na te bootsen en wil vaak erg goed lukken. Het is echter niet raar dat alle echt grote studio's (maakt niet uit of ze analoog of digitaal mixen) een rack met analoge apparatuur hebben en dit zal een goede reden hebben......

- Een track meerdere malen opnemen is geen probleem. Als jij goede converters hebt, zal je dit bij twee keer niet horen. Als jij te weinig tracks hebt op je recorder, zal je toch echt je drums moeten bouncen naar 2 kanalen. Elke keer opnieuw openemen, heeft echter wel kwaliteits verlies. 

Proberen en leren hoe iets klinkt is en blijft nog altijd de beste manier. Teorie is leuk. Maar zonder dat je het zelf gehoord hebt, zul je het nooit kunnen gebruiken.


Even eerlijk en duidelijk:
Geluid bestaat niet uit regels. Er wordt veel geschreven: je moet iets zo opnemen, je moet iets zus micen. Dit is de grootste onzin die er bestaat. Er bestaan GEEN regels bij audio.

Ik zie veel mensen dingen zeggen, die zij hebben gehoord van andere of hebben gelezen. 
Hier zit een hoop onzin tussen. Als je iets niet hebt gehoort, weet je ook niet hoe het klinkt en kan je er dus niet over meepraten!

Alles kan op een miljoen manieren. Als je het echter niet slim aanpakt, zal het ook bagger klinken. Ik heb mensen rare dingen zien doen, maar het klonk fanatastisch.

Ik ben vast en zeker een hoop vergeten. Daar zal ik dan zeker nog op terug komen.

----------


## Ibvee

Een website met veel en veelzijdige informatie over opnemen:
http://www.saecollege.de/reference_material/index.html

----------


## Berend

> Kortom, ik ben het helemaal niet eens met 'recht opnemen zonder EQ en later afmixen' praktijken. Dat is voor techneuten en niet voor mensen die muziek maken. Als een microfoon onaangenaam veel hoog heeft dan hoef je echt niet te wachten tot het afmixen. EQ per kanaal is nuttig.



'niet voor mensen die muziek maken'? Als je de op te nemen muzikanten bedoelt, die hebben niks te maken met de manier van opnemen. Als je de mensen bedoelt die thuis hun eigen muziekjes willen opnemen, die zouden toch eens met een techneut moeten praten voor de echt handige tips. Die techneut is niet voor niets techneut. Die weet er veel van, meer dan de gemiddelde muzikant.

'Als je microfoon onaangenaam veel hoog heeft' moet je inderdaad niet wachten tot het on-tape stadium. Maar ook niet off-tape meteen met je EQ spelen.. Wat je dan beter kan doen is je mic verplaatsen of een andere mic nemen. Filtering (eq) is 'not done' bij off-tape, met uitzondering van hoog- en laag-af filters.

----------


## showband

> 'niet voor mensen die muziek maken'? Als je de op te nemen muzikanten bedoelt, die hebben niks te maken met de manier van opnemen. Als je de mensen bedoelt die thuis hun eigen muziekjes willen opnemen, die zouden toch eens met een techneut moeten praten voor de echt handige tips. Die techneut is niet voor niets techneut. Die weet er veel van, meer dan de gemiddelde muzikant.
> 
> 'Als je microfoon onaangenaam veel hoog heeft' moet je inderdaad niet wachten tot het on-tape stadium. Maar ook niet off-tape meteen met je EQ spelen.. Wat je dan beter kan doen is je mic verplaatsen of een andere mic nemen. Filtering (eq) is 'not done' bij off-tape, met uitzondering van hoog- en laag-af filters.



Ik ben het gewoon niet eens met het veel gepreekte Off-tape / On-tape principe. Dat is gewoon een restant van het ' fix it in de mix' denken. De norm is nu niet meer een kaarsrechte akoestisch perfecte studio met bijbehorende microfoons enz. Maar een setup rond een PC met uitstekend butgetspul. verouderde productiemethodes geven wel goede resultaten als je open ended gaat opnemen. Maar als je vanaf het beginstadium met een visie aan de gang gaat, zoals door de eigenaren van de meeste (home)studios nu gedaan wordt. Dan behaal je veel betere resultaten door vanuit een totaalvisie je tchniek te doen. Microfoonkeuze en voorbewerking zijn daar gewoon een onderdeel van.

Niet voor niets zijn buizenmicrofoons en uitgebreide input-channels zo populair op dit moment. Daarmee kun je optimaal tijdens de ' off-tape' moment het geluid voorbewerken met toonregeling/compressie/filtering enzovoort. De meeste studio's die met focusrite platinum / TL-audio / joe meek enzovoort front end op de PC werken hebben hun beste tools in het off-tape moment ter beschikking. Uitstellen naar het on-tape moment betekend veel plugins tegelijk laten draaien. Om die muzikale beslissing relatief te maken. (lekker makkelijk voor de techniek ) Terwijl hij voor het grootste deel tijdens de arrangement / inspeel / preproductiefase al duidelijk had moeten zijn.





> Als je de op te nemen muzikanten bedoelt, die hebben niks te maken met de manier van opnemen



JUIST nu zijn het voor 80% thuisopnemende muzikanten. Die zoeken naar info ok. Maar krijgen van techneuten meestal uitsluitend technische informatie. Daar moet je nog een hele hoop bij doen om het toepasbaar te maken in een werkende context. Terwijl dat niet het laatste woord is. Want de techniekwereld in de studio is in de afgelopen 10 jaar zo ongeveer totaal op zijn kop gezet. ' waar plaats je een mike' is valide info. Maar 'wanneer doe je EQ' is echt niet zo als 6 jaar geleden.

----------


## Berend

> Ik ben het gewoon niet eens met het veel gepreekte Off-tape / On-tape principe. Dat is gewoon een restant van het ' fix it in de mix' denken.



het Off-tape/On-tape principe, betekent niks anders dan dat je eerst iets opneemt op tape/HD (Off-tape), al dan niet met mic's. En vervolgens als het op de tape/HD staat (On-tape) doorgaat of begint met je bewerkingen.
Ook in de  amateur-thuis-studiootjes zal dit moeten gebeuren, heeft niks te maken met fix-it-in-the-mix.





> De norm is nu niet meer een kaarsrechte akoestisch perfecte studio met bijbehorende microfoons enz. Maar een setup rond een PC met uitstekend butgetspul. verouderde productiemethodes geven wel goede resultaten als je open ended gaat opnemen



Je kan wel zeggen dat er 2 normen bestaan, de norm van de (met alle respect overigens) amateur-thuis-studiootjes, en die van de 'echte' studio's. Door deze verdeling kan je ook niet spreken over 'verouderde productiemethodes', maar over de 'professionelere'.





> Maar als je vanaf het beginstadium met een visie aan de gang gaat, zoals door de eigenaren van de meeste (home)studios nu gedaan wordt. Dan behaal je veel betere resultaten door vanuit een totaalvisie je tchniek te doen. Microfoonkeuze en voorbewerking zijn daar gewoon een onderdeel van.



Er wordt en werd altijd al met een visie gewerkt, anders zouden ze ook niet zoveel werk maken van het kiezen van de juiste mic's juiste opstelling e.d.





> Niet voor niets zijn buizenmicrofoons en uitgebreide input-channels zo populair op dit moment. Daarmee kun je optimaal tijdens de ' off-tape' moment het geluid voorbewerken met toonregeling/compressie/filtering enzovoort. De meeste studio's die met focusrite platinum / TL-audio / joe meek enzovoort front end op de PC werken hebben hun beste tools in het off-tape moment ter beschikking. Uitstellen naar het on-tape moment betekend veel plugins tegelijk laten draaien. Om die muzikale beslissing relatief te maken. (lekker makkelijk voor de techniek ) Terwijl hij voor het grootste deel tijdens de arrangement / inspeel / preproductiefase al duidelijk had moeten zijn.



Ik zeg niet dat bij het off-tape stadium helemaal geen enkel effect gebruikt moet worden. Een gitarist die zijn effect-pedaaltje meeneemt voor de juiste klank word ook MET effect opgenomen. Bovendien is het kiezen voor een buizenmicrofoon precies wat ik bedoel met vooraf kiezen voor de juiste mic.
Die beste tools waar je het over hebt, als het software-plugins zijn, draai je die idd liever niet allemaal tegelijk, en dus zeker niet off-tape. Als je pc dan blijft haken, kan je overnieuw gaan opnemen. Zijn ze hardware, kan je ze net zo goed on-tape inzetten. En een technicus hoeeft helemaal niet tijdens de inspeelfase duidelijk te zijn, de muzikant moet duidelijk zijn, het is zijn opname namelijk.






> JUIST nu zijn het voor 80% thuisopnemende muzikanten. Die zoeken naar info ok. Maar krijgen van techneuten meestal uitsluitend technische informatie. Daar moet je nog een hele hoop bij doen om het toepasbaar te maken in een werkende context. Terwijl dat niet het laatste woord is. Want de techniekwereld in de studio is in de afgelopen 10 jaar zo ongeveer totaal op zijn kop gezet. ' waar plaats je een mike' is valide info. Maar 'wanneer doe je EQ' is echt niet zo als 6 jaar geleden.



Ja Duhh.. je vraagt aan een technicus info en je kijkt raar op als je technische info krijgt. Wat wil je anders voor info? 
Wil je info waar je meteen wat aan hebt dan moet je de juiste vragen stellen of uit het antwoord filteren wat jij nodig hebt. That's life.
Waneer doe je de EQ lijkt me een heel goed item voor de technische info die je kan verwachten van een technicus..

----------


## showband

> het Off-tape/On-tape principe, betekent niks anders dan dat je eerst iets opneemt op tape/HD (Off-tape), al dan niet met mic's. En vervolgens als het op de tape/HD staat (On-tape) doorgaat of begint met je bewerkingen.
> Ook in de amateur-thuis-studiootjes zal dit moeten gebeuren, heeft niks te maken met fix-it-in-the-mix.



Er zijn nog steeds technici die het opnameproces delen in het voorbereiden off-tape zodat er later wanneer het opgenomen is pas 'on-tape' effecten, eq enzovoorts gekozen gaan worden bij het (sub)mixen. F.I.itM. verschijnselen zijn daar de ultieme gevolgen van. Alle beslissingen open houden en tijdens het mixstaduim in een keer regelen. Iets wat zijn hoogtepunt begin jaren 80 had. Het al herkennen en benoemen van die twee periodes en vinden dat EQ eigenlijk in de tweede fase thuishoort is een restant van dit denken en zal *juist* in de thuisstudiotjes niet het maximale resultaat geven zoals ik boven al aangeef. De term 'amateur' komt op jouw conto.  :Big Grin:  





> Je kan wel zeggen dat er 2 normen bestaan, de norm van de (met alle respect overigens) amateur-thuis-studiootjes, en die van de 'echte' studio's. Door deze verdeling kan je ook niet spreken over 'verouderde productiemethodes', maar over de 'professionelere'.



Ik heb het nergens over amateur/prof gehad tot deze post. Technici hebben de neiging een studio met perfecte opnamemogelijkheden en veel technische opties als professioneel te bestempelen. Professioneel gaat vooral over 'je brood ermee verdienen'. En door een studio goed te gebruiken krijg je gewoon een beter resultaat. Voor technici is het makkelijker om eerst alle tracks te verzamelen en dan uit te mixen omdat je dan niet de muzikale bagage nodig hebt die voor vroege beslissingen nodig zijn. Maar je krijgt er wel enorme apparatuurhonger van. Als je 48 sporen nog moet bijwerken met compressie, eq, tubeeffecten, echo, galm enzovoort dan heb je inderdaad al snel een paar rekken apparatuur nodig. Of een enorm hevige rij computers.
In de tweede helft van de jaren negentig is dan ook de verandering gekomen om weer eens gewoon te proberen zo veel mogelijk handelingen te doen wanneer ze het gunstigste waren. Zét die basgitaar maar flink gecompressed en eq-ed op tape. Dan wordt hij tenminste ook ingespeeld met de speelstijl die hier precies op aansluit. 

Met verouderde methode bedoel ik dus ook echt dat. verouderde methode.





> Er wordt en werd altijd al met een visie gewerkt, anders zouden ze ook niet zoveel werk maken van het kiezen van de juiste mic's juiste opstelling e.d.



 ik geloof niet dat je begrijpt wat ik wil uitleggen. Een visie die ik bedoel is een muzikale visie. Dat er met een visie microfoons en opstellingen gedaan worden betekent nog niet dat die aansluiten aan de visie van de song. Ik heb al jaren ge-oh in studio's gehad over ongeveer alles wat ik technisch anders wilde dan de techneuten van dienst. Hun visie was misschien AES-diploma technisch volkomen preferred. Aleen was dat bijna nooit wat we aan het doen waren. Slechts enkele studiobazen valt op het niveau van totaalsound mee te praten voordat zij in hun 'offtape-punt zijn gekomen' Voor die tijd is het vastgeroeste technische antwoorden uit het boekje geblazen.






> Ik zeg niet dat bij het off-tape stadium helemaal geen enkel effect gebruikt moet worden. Een gitarist die zijn effect-pedaaltje meeneemt voor de juiste klank word ook MET effect opgenomen. Bovendien is het kiezen voor een buizenmicrofoon precies wat ik bedoel met vooraf kiezen voor de juiste mic.



Maar als je wel een buizen mic wil gebruiken maar niet met een eq tekeer wil gaan dan is dat toch een rare combinatie?





> Die beste tools waar je het over hebt, als het software-plugins zijn, draai je die idd liever niet allemaal tegelijk, en dus zeker niet off-tape. Als je pc dan blijft haken, kan je overnieuw gaan opnemen. Zijn ze hardware, kan je ze net zo goed on-tape inzetten. En een technicus hoeft helemaal niet tijdens de inspeelfase duidelijk te zijn, de muzikant moet duidelijk zijn, het is zijn opname namelijk.



Wij leven in een wereld dat zelfs hollywood films bij componisten thuis in mac computer-homestudio's worden gedaan. In hun geheel. Een studio is daarom nu op zijn kop gegaan. Het geld gaat in front end met en zonder 'kleuring'. diverse soorten pe-amps, exotische non-lineaire microfoons naast super rechte en vreemde instrumenten (en/of samplecollecties van vreemde instrumenten) naast orginele acoustische/vintage instrumenten.

Vanaf moment off-tape zet je die in. Allereerst omdat het sneller is. Ten tweede omdat je dan geen hele rekken duur spul nodig hebt. Ten derde omdat als je toch iets doet, het nergens op slaat om het niet gelijk te doen. Je gaat al je sporen inspelen aan de hand van een monitormix met sporen die anders gaan klinken. En die partijen moeten ingesppeld worden op een instrument die je van plan bent later anders te laten klinken. Dat maakt inspelen onnodig vaag voor de gastmuzikanten. Er zijn zelfs studio's die met een versterker laten spelen maar het linesignaal opnemen omdat ze met een POD achteraf dan het meeste controle hebben. Snel beslissen en in een keer goed opnemen dat geeft de beste muziek.





> Ja Duhh.. je vraagt aan een technicus info en je kijkt raar op als je technische info krijgt. Wat wil je anders voor info? 
> Wil je info waar je meteen wat aan hebt dan moet je de juiste vragen stellen of uit het antwoord filteren wat jij nodig hebt. That's life.
> Waneer doe je de EQ lijkt me een heel goed item voor de technische info die je kan verwachten van een technicus..



Van een muzikant wordt tegenwoordig verwacht dat hij/zij meedenkt, inventieve zaken kan met een heel kaal genoteerde partij, de basis kent van het technisch goed opnemen van zijn/haar instrument. Kortom je bent niet meer gewoon een sessiefiguur als je alleen een partij kan inspelen. Er is geen geld meer voor arrangeurs en productieassistentes.
Een muzikant verwacht daarom tegenwoordig van een techneut niet alleen een technisch antwoord. Hij verwacht dat hij/zij de muzikale gevolgen van zijn technische besluit overziet en andere werkende opties kan verzinnen. Er is namelijk zelden geld voor een producer dus die taak moet ook voor een groot deel verdeeld worden onder de aanwezigen.
Technische info is niet meer genoeg. En een regel vragen over 'wanneer doe je EQ' is net zoiets als aan een kok vragen wanneer je de kruiden mag toevoegen. Zodra je een kok tegenkomt die beweert dat daar een regel voor is verlaat je het restaurant.  :Wink:

----------


## merlinos2

> Na wat ervaring in de PA (live)-wereld te hebben op gedaan lijkt het me interresant om te kijken hoe een studio in zijn werk gaat.
> 
> Ik heb een vernomen dat een cd opnemen in 3 hoofdstappen gaat:
> 
> - opnemen van geluid
> - mixen van geluid
> - masteren van geluid
> 
> Maar uit het lezen van verschillende forums blijkt dat er verschillende manier zijn om op te nemen en de mixen/masteren. Je kunt digitaal of analoog opnemen, met of zonder mengtafel enz... Zou iemand mij kunnen vertellen hoe een studio in elkaar steekt? Hoe bepaalde elementen aan elkaar verbonden zijn (mic, mengtafel, effecten, interface, computer, recorder, enz.)?
> ...



Oud onderwerp maar blijft intressant voor mensen die hierop googlen.
ik wil nog wel even wat aanvullen.

1 opnemen van geluid:
Stel je zelf 3 vragen; Wat ga ik opnemen? Hoeveel ga ik opnemen? Waar ga ik opnemen?

Wat ga ik opnemen?

Welk instrument neem je op? Gitaar, basgitaar, zang, drum, blaasinstrumenten etc. Daar zit dus een heel verschil in. Flat/raw opnemen is een utopie. Je neemt verschillende instrumenten niet met de zelde microfoons op. Je past je microfonen net zo goed op instrument aan als in een live situatie.
Hierbij is eq of dynamische setting op karaktissiek van het intrument geen overbodige luxe (zolang je weet wat je doet en het gewenste resultaat bereikt)
Waneer je een interface naar pc gaat gebruiken of een standalone apparaat kijk dan of er DI, preamp of Phanthom voeding aanwezig is waneeer je dat nodig gaat hebben.

Hoeveel ga ik opnemen?
Hoe meer kanalen des te moeilijker (duurder) de configuratie van je faciliteiten wordt.
Ga je alleen gitaar opnemen op je pc? Dan hoef je geen 8 sporen of meer te hebben toch?
ga je meer als 24 sporen tegelijk opnemen? (huur dan liever iets) Dan hoef je hier waarschijnlijk niet verder te lezen om je kennis te verrijken.

Waar ga ik opnemen?

On stage, oefenruimte of thuis/studio?

Voor de eerste 2 kijk voor een hardware meersporen systeem met usbe of andere mogelijkheden wavs naar pc te zette. Laatste optie is geluidskaart met aantalsporen wat je wilt of ook gewoon hardwaremeersporen.

2 mixen van geluid:

Natuurlijk gaat het hier om geluidsniveaus op elkaar af te stemmen zodat alles duidelijk hoorbaar is en er niets te hard of te zacht staat. 
We kunnen met EQ nabewerken compressen filteren effecten toepassen etc. Dit noem ik processen

Hierbij komt ook de 2e vraag die gesteld werdt naar voren. Heb je kwaliteitverlies als je AD en dan weer DA en dan weer AD opneemt?
Het antwoord is ja als je slechte apparatuur hebt. ADAT is een erg mooie optie als je geluid van je seqeuncer zonder verlies naar effect en dynamische apparatuur wil leiden. Via sp/dif kan dit ook (maar 2 kanalen tegelijk maar in principe werk je ook maar aan 1 kanaal tegelijk)
Send en retuns zitten niet voor niks op een mengpaneel of in Software opname systemen.
Mooie oiplossing om analoge warmte toe te voegen en toch een zuiver geluid is dubbelen van kanalen. Het ene kanaal met wat buizengeluid of beetje analoge oversturen voor vette sounds, en het andere kanaal gewoon digitaal laten. De mogelijkheden zijn echt onbeperkt.

3 Masteren

Masteren  is je kanalen naar een stereosignaalbrengen en naar standaard cd kwaliteit brengen. Verder kan je daarbij nog het stereobeeld verbreden, mastercompressen en de nodige nabewerkingen meegeven.

Voor de softwaremixers onder ons. Process een wavefile naar 20 bit stereo en ga dan werken met bijvoorbeeld wavelab.
Leuke eindcompressors en andere masterplugins zat.

----------


## Mike Manders

> - Hardware of software hoeft niet persee een kwaliteits verschil te hebben. Een PCM 90 zal het zelfde klinken als zijn plug-in versie.




ik denk van niet..... De A/D en D/A converters van Lexicon PCM's klinken zo goed dat ik ze gewoon gebruik om sound te maken. Dat zal niet lukken met een plug-in versie...

----------


## JeroenVDV

> ik denk van niet..... De A/D en D/A converters van Lexicon PCM's klinken zo goed dat ik ze gewoon gebruik om sound te maken. Dat zal niet lukken met een plug-in versie...



Kun je dat uitleggen? Hoe kan je in ***snaam A/D en D/A converters gebruiken om "sound te maken"?

Behalve als je ze flink zou gaan overstemmen, kan ik me niet voorstellen dat het iets aan het geluid zou veranderen danwel toevoegen, behalve misschien ruis.

----------


## Mike Manders

hoe??
omdat ik de klank van deze converters erg goed vind. Dus als ik naar een geluid zoek kan het zijn dat ik de PCM inzet voor de klank...
is dit raar? ik gebruik ook Benchmarks en andere apparaten voor D/A en A/D, en ze klinken allemaal anders. dus moet ik hier verder nog op ingaan dan?

----------


## Lennartsound

Dan heb je zeker hondeoren. Ik neem aan dat als je verschillende AD's hebt liggen om "klank mee te maken" dat je b.v. ook een microfoonkast vol met Neumann's Telefunken's Brauners Stedman's Groovetubes en Blue's hebt liggen om geluid mee te maken? Laatste keer dat ik checkte Bepaalde dat ook een groot deel van de klank alsmede de plaatsing ervan.  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Om nog maar te zwijgen over randapparatuur van Urei, Manley, Pultec, Fairchild, Focusrite, Neve etc. etc. :Big Grin:

----------


## Mike Manders

ja, volgens mij heb ik hondeoren.

----------


## laserguy

> ja, volgens mij heb ik hondeoren.



 Het is duidelijk dat de opwarming van de aarde begonnen is: zo een droge (maar ongelooflijk coole) reactie hebben we hier al tijden niet meer gezien :Big Grin: .

Theoretisch zou elke A/D convertor inderdaad gelijk moeten klinken want ze doen allemaal hetzelfde. De realiteit is toch anders. Het is natuurlijk ook zo dat het wel om details gaat die je enkel maar hoort op grotere of betere installaties of monitors (vergelijk het met het MiniDisc verhaal). Maar het kunnen wel die kleine details zijn die de muziek net iets anders laten aanvoelen door de luisteraars. En vanuit dat oogpunt kun je ze inderdaad gebruiken om je muziek in te kleuren... ook voor mensenoren.

----------


## Ibvee

Mike, ik onderken het klankverschil in converters niet. Laatst een test beluisterd tussen een Apogee 800 en een RME Fireface, en daar zat duidelijk verschil in. Bijzonder genoeg vonden de meeste, en ook ik, de Fireface beter klinken, maar waarschijnlijk is het met de PCM units net zoiets voor jou. 

Maar wat vind jij van de stelling: 
Als je de microfoon 5 cm verplaatst geeft dat een groter verschil dan er verschil is tussen converters. En dan bedoelen we uiteraard pro converters, dus geen soundblaster vs. lavry oid.

----------


## Mike Manders

met mijn hondeoren hoor ik vooral boven de 20kHz natuurlijk heel goed.
ook kan ik het verschil ruiken...

nee, even serieus.

ik heb hier converters van Tascam, focusrite, benchmark en voor de grap gebruik ik soms wel eens de converter van de PCM91 (ooit uit nood geboren, en klonk toen beter dan mijn dure geluidskaart). Allemaal klinken ze anders, de ene klinkt direct, de andere wat doffer, een beetje ver weg, etc. etc. Ik ken mensen die voor bepaalde stijlen muziek bepaalde merken converters gebruiken: vandaag rock, nou dan nemen we deze, O? klassiek? dan pakken we merk huppeldepup uit de kast... 

Een microfoon verplaatsen is een ander soort verschil in geluid. Het is ook niet OF, ik vind dat EN de microfoon, de plaatsing ervan, microfoonpreamp EN de converter goed moeten zijn. (laten we de muzikant niet vergeten, die moet ook weten waar hij/zij mee bezig is..) Een microfoon verplaatsen is wel natuurlijk direct hoorbaar verschil, mijn ervaring met converters is dat het in de mix veel beter voelt, terwijl je het met opnemen misschien niet direct voelt. Beetje het idee van impedantie aanpassingen op sommige microfoon-preamps. Misschien moet dit maar eens een topic gaan worden..
Dus ik snap de stelling wel, en als ik het zo snel lees ben ik het er mee eens, maar ik vind dus dat alles op een bepaald niveau moet zijn, om een bepaald resultaat te bereiken. 


groeten
Mike

----------


## Lennartsound

> maar ik vind dus dat alles op een bepaald niveau moet zijn, om een bepaald resultaat te bereiken.



Kijk zo klinkt het al beter. :Smile:   Ik dacht ook al wel maar ik denk: geluid maken met converters alleen? Daar klopt iets niet.
Mooi voorbeeld is dat ik ooit (10 jaar geleden) een CD speler ging kopen. Dus ik testen lezen en naar de winkel. Daar luisteren. Extreem dure spelers naast een buget dingetjes. Bleek een budget spelertje dat goed uit de test kwam idd beter te klinken dan een dure highend speler van een ander merk.
Moraal: ook conveerters en de daarbij behorende electronica bepalen een duidelijke klank.
Anders voorbeeld. Ik heb een Mac, daar zit een standaard output in (uiteraard) Ook had ik een vrij leuke PCI geluidkaart met breakout box. Toen ben ik uiteraard gaan luisteren wat het verschil was. Dus Cubase (ja het is lang geleden) over de standaard output en de geluidskaart. Resusltaat: GEEN verschil, niets nada noppes.
Het kan dus ook anders.

----------


## Ibvee

Is het niet zo dat de build in MAC converters op zich eigenlijk best netjes zijn, of is dat een broodje aap? Waarschijnlijk iig beter dan de standaard PC. Laten we het er over eens zijn dat Apple zoiezo meer oor heeft dan Microsoft en menig ander pc fabrikant, iets als de apogee ensemble getuigt van smaak, naast dat Logic door menig bekend componist wordt gebruikt. 

Aan de andere kant hoor ik nog wel eens de reactie dat verschillen tussen bepaalde converters soms nogal lastig te horen zijn, maar "in een goed akoestisch behandelde ruimte met goede speakers" is het verschil vaak "dag en nacht"" Mogen we er daarom vanuit gaan dat er bij de gemiddelde cd geen enkele luisteraar is die het op zal vallen dat er beter converters zijn gebruikt dan op cd 'x', of dat er iig goede converters zijn gebruikt? Wat is het resultaat van slechte converters in de mix?

@Mike: Voor de prijs van de PCM91 mag je ook wel wat verwachten.

----------


## Lennartsound

Ik heb al meerdere testen gedaan wat dat betreft. Mijn conclusie is dat je het alleen echt hoort als de converter echt slecht is. Zoals de eerste O2r's

Heb b.v. ook vergeleken door op te nemen door de converters van de 888 (later HD192, en de Fairlight DAW die ik als mixer gebruik(te). Geklokt door de een , de ander, en daarna door de Rosendahl Housesync. Geen echt verschil kunnen ontdekken op de Genelecs waarop geluisterd werd.
Wel merk ik dat bij een echt geodkope converter het geluid soms wat mat en dun wordt, het stereo beeld minder open.
Maar de echt duurdere converters hoo ik niet echt verschil tussen. Zeker niet als je er daarna weer MP3 van maakt :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Wat volgens mij de verwarring is, is het verschil dat je hoort op ingangen en uitgangen, maar dat is wat anders! dan luister ook je naar opamps en andere electronica die het geluid veel meer beinvloeden. Alhoewel ik wel denk dat als je heel erg kritisch gaat luisteren naar b.v. een Prism AD op de duurste electrostaten in een uitgerekende ruimte, je dan wel echt verschil gaat horen. Maar da's wel een heeeel erg select klein groepje  :Wink: 

P.S. de apple geluidskaart is idd niet slecht

----------


## djberjo

Wat zijn de veel gebruikte methodes om een band op te nemen?

Alles in 1x in 1 ruimte, eventueel met of zonder schotten.
Elk instrument los.
Alles in 1x maar in apparte ruimtes.

(elk instrument eigen mic of mic's multitrack opnemen)

Dit is wat ik me zo snel kan bedenken, wat gebeurd er veel of vinden jullie de beste methode?

Wat is de beste methode om een demo op te nemen? Omdat het goedkoop moet zijn maar toch goed.


Alvast bedankt,

----------


## Caspero

> Wat zijn de veel gebruikte methodes om een band op te nemen?
> 
> Alles in 1x in 1 ruimte, eventueel met of zonder schotten.
> _Je hebt de feeling van een echte band. De muzikanten zien elkaar en communiceren op die manier ook met elkaar en spelen (naar mijn ervaring) beter op elkaar in. Nadeel: overspraak, veel sporen tegelijk_
> Elk instrument los.
> _Elke muzikant speelt met een bandje mee en heeft dus totaal geen contact met de rest van de muzikanten. voordeel_: _(vrijwel)geen overspraak, scheelt aantal kanalen tegelijk opnemen)_
> Alles in 1x maar in apparte ruimtes.
> _Eigelijk een combinatie van de voor en nadelen van bovenstaande. als je zorgt dat de muzikanten elkaar kunnen blijven zien(en het liefst direct ipv een monitor ofzo) zal dit het beste werken. Nadeel: Veel ruimte benodigd._
> 
> ...




_Naja, zoals je ziet, elk ding heeft z'n voordelen en z'n nadelen.
Bij bands neem ik het liefst alles tegelijk op. Het brengt echt een belangrijke samenspel van de band mee. Meestal is de overspraak wel tot een minimum te beperken door de juiste microfoon keuze en plaatsing.

Met multitracken heb ik desalniettemin bijna net zo goede resultaten gehaald. Het ligt natuurlijk voor een groot deel aan de band.

Geluidtechnisch gezien kan je het beste alles multitracken. Dan kan je comtinue je aandacht op één instrument houden.

Dit is even wat ik kan bedenken na een zware werkdag, nu naar bed, morgen weer vroeg op.
_

----------


## djberjo

Allereerst bedankt voor je reactie.

Zelf zit ik er aan te denken om alles tegelijk in te spelen. alleen de zang los naderhand extra.

Omdat ik zelf nog geen opname ruimte heb en het bandje niet het budget heeft om een studio te huren, zit ik er aan te denken om opnames te maken in een pop podium waar ik geluid doe mixen. (als de zaal leeg is en zonder PA natuurlijk)

Daar werden vroeger ook zo nu en dan opnames gemaakt.

Is dit aan te raden?

Verder nog tips?

Kwa microfoons heb ik een standaart Shure/Senheiser/Akg setje.
Opnames via een Crest HP-8 of midas venice(voor de mic preamps)
Audio interface Motu 24 I/O met Logic studio 8 op een Mac pro.


Band bezetting:
drums, bassgitaar , elektrisch gitaar , toetsen , 2 blazers , 2 lead zang 1 backvocal.



Alle reacties zijn welkom.

Alvast bedankt,

----------


## showband

1) laat de band eerst een speciale repetitie plannen om de nummers extra te oefenen. eis dat ze samen de akkoorden en tekst eens goed opschrijven en bij elkaar vergelijken. Bij opnames wil er nog wel een discussie ontstaan "we gaan toch na vier maten over. NEE na acht maten" enz
Als de zang later gedaan wordt komen deze discussies boven. Ook verborgen akkoorden die verschillend gespeeld worden komen zonder zang snel bovendrijven.


2) laat de band de begeleiding in een keer neerzetten zonder solo's en met alleen handgebaren/hints van de zang.

3) doe dan een voor een de andere partijen.
 -zang
 -solo´s door gitaar of sax
 -koortjes
 -de blazerssectie (wel als een geheel)

De begeleiding klinkt meestal met een of twee takes het beste. "fris"
De dingen waar mensen het snelst de mist mee ingaan of ontevreden over zijn....zijn de leadpartijen. Tegelijk inspelen is dus voor veel bands inefficient.

alles los inspelen geeft een doods resultaat. Behalve als je briljante topmuzikanten hebt met jaren studioervaring.

____________________________________
wat voor ons een keer goed heeft gewerkt is de drummer in de oefenruimte perfect naar dat uit te mixen. En hem met een koptelefoon op mee te laten drummen met een liveopname.

Met die drumtrack zijn we naar de homestudio gegaan en hebben bas / git / toetsen / zang los ingespeeld. Daar hadden we dus alle tijd voor wegens nul tijdsdruk.
met die meersporenopname een avond een studio geboekt waar we de blazers alle drie tegelijk met de opnames hebben laten meespelen.

Voordeel was dat de drums en blazers in een akoestisch goede ruimte hebben gestaan terwijl we extreem weinig budget hebben opgesoupeert.  :Smile: 

Dit was nog in de tijd van de B16. Tegenwoordig is dit nog stukken makkelijker!

----------


## Caspero

@DJberjo
Heey
Een popodium is helemaal geen slecht plan. Wat waarschijnlijk wel nodig zal zijn is hier en daar wat doeken(lees: lakens, of geluiddempend materiaal) aan te brengen op/aan de muren en waar het nuttig is/lijkt(uitproberen dus!)

Zoals showband al zei, eerst de begeleidingspartij helemaal opnemen. Zit die snor na 2 of 3 takes. Dan de zang en daarna de solo's e.d. 
Ook de band totaal duidelijk laten maken wat ze gaan spelen en vooral HOE. Laat ze dus repeteren hoe ze gaan opnemen(zonder zang, lead, solo's)

Ook belangrijk: goeie microfoonkeuze+plaatsing!  :Wink: 

Welke mic's wil je gaan gebruiken voor wat?

----------


## djberjo

> @DJberjo
> Ook belangrijk: goeie microfoonkeuze+plaatsing! 
> 
> Welke mic's wil je gaan gebruiken voor wat?



Drums, Akg D112, Shure SM91, Shure SM57 op snare top/bottum en toms.
Shure SM81 als overheads en Hihat.
Bass, DI van klark en AKG D112
Gitaar Shure SM57, Senheisser 906/609
Blazers, clip en Shure B57
Zang Studio project C1 of Shure B87/sm58
Dwarsfluit Shure B57 2x


Ik heb alles in groepen verdeeld, 
Drum, Bassgitaar, Slaggitaar, Sologitaar, keyboard

Blazers

Zang, Dwarsfluit

Is dit een beetje aan te raden?

----------


## tim07

hallo
ik heb in mijn kelder nu een studio gemaakt.
ik ga binnenkort met mijn band opnemen. ik heb een pc staan. maar wat voor spullen heb ik nodig om een drumstel, bass, 2x guitar, keyboard op te nemen. 
alvast bedankt

----------


## stamgast

In ieder geval een interface om alle losse instrumenten in je computer te krijgen. Plus natuurlijk alle microfoons, kabels, statieven etc.

----------


## djspeakertje

En opnamesoftware, zoals Reaper (reaper.fm, tis gratis, alleen even 5 sec. wachten als je hem de eerste keer opstart nadat de pc helemaal uit is geweest, als je hem dan afsluit en weer opstart krijg je geen schermpje meer). Ik heb het zelf ook en het is kwa opnemen heel simpel: bron selecteren (midikanaal of audiokanaal van je interface) en op de opnameknop klikken. 

Andere bruikbare software: Protools, Cubase, Logic(Mac only!), Reason+Record (lekker zelf patchen met "touwtjes", kan je qua synths en fx een boel van leren!), FL studio kan ook, maar is minder geschikt (niet zo ver inzoomen enz.) en is vooral bedoelt als dance-workstation.


Daan

----------


## Jorn Bijen

Ik gebruik mijn 'IMG Stage Line MPX-206/SW' mixer met Magix Music Maker MX Premium.
Dit vind ik het allerfijnst, FL Studio is inderdaad ook niet de beste maar je kunt er wel leuke beats mee maken.
Protools is ook een geweldige software!


Mvg,
Jorn Bijen

----------

